# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  wrt54g-fr 67ευρω

## dalton

**** _Edited by Papashark_
Aπαγορεύτε η διαφήμιση καταστημάτων με τιμές των προϊώντων.
Το Link προστέθεικε στον οδηγό αγοράς.

----------

